# A Christmas Story I wrote



## Aputernut17 (Nov 12, 2017)

I wrote this story for kids of all ages and added the graphics to go with the story, some of you may enjoy it? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/drjsnr2lfwb79sk/Christmas Story for kids of all ages.odp?dl=0


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2017)

:wave:   Hi Suzanne.  Welcome to our forum.

I LOVED your Christmas  story; shows a lot of talent and imagination. 

Thank you for your post.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2017)

It was so cute! A bit long , but I got the gist and I love the new polar bear names! What a great idea, Suzanne and welcome!


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you both of you, I wrote a few more kids stories and a novel and have started a sequel to the novel, when the mood hit's me again perhaps I'll finish it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Cute story and illustrations Suzanne. :welcome:


----------



## Lara (Nov 13, 2017)

Very festive! Gotta' love those polar bears. The children will love it :christmas2:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2017)

Well done...I hope you have great success with the book it deserves it... , and welcome to the forum


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2017)

Cute story.  If you are interested in publishing your story online, check into Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/

Just make sure the images you have included do not have copyrights.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2017)

I loved it, as I was reading the story I found myself wondering just how this was all going to turn out. I think my Grand kids will like it. I'll read it to them Christmas eve day to keep them out of their mamas hair while she prepares for Christmas day dinner.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 14, 2017)

I did have my stories published online, they closed up shop and not interested in Smashwords, I prefer to share my stories in other ways forums, senior chat rooms etc. even my Novel I had publishers after me, but not interested in a job, LOL and that is what it becomes, no thanks.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2017)

Very nicely done

Good on you for this


----------

